# 2nd island recommendation



## LisaRex (Feb 4, 2015)

Background: My husband and I are in our late 40s.  We'll be traveling to Hawaii in December '15.  This will be our 5th visit to Hawaii, but our last trip was in 2010, so we're excited to be going back to our favorite place on Earth. Not sure if we'll be traveling with anyone else.  Our kids will be in college and our normal travel buddies may not be able to join us for the entire time. 

I have one week already reserved for 12/5 to 12/12 at Westin Ka'anapali on Maui.  I got it via a direct exchange from a WKORV owner, so that week is set in stone.  I have enough StarOptions to book a week at Westin Princevilla villas on Kauai, and that should be an easy enough exchange once the exchange window opens.  But, honestly I'm not sure if Kauai is right for me.  I could always book another week at Westin Ka'anapali, but not sure if that's the right thing to do, either. 

Let me explain.  While we love hiking and snorkeling, we're also suckers for "touristy" activities.  For example, here are our top 10 Hawaiian excursions, in no particular order:

1) Sailing day trip to Lanai with Trilogy
2) Warren & Annabelle's Magic Show 
3) Pearl Harbor/Magic Mo tours
4) Snorkeling Honolua Bay (on our own)
5) Ziplining 
6) Hiking and Picnicking at Iao Needle State Park
7) Snorkeling trip to Molokini 
8) Visiting Volcanoes National Park
9) Sunrise Bike ride down Haleakala
10) Sunset cocktail cruise on the Kiele V (May it RIP, along with the poor fellow who was killed on it when the mast snapped) 

What we don't like to do:
1) Lounging around the resort all day (I can do this for just one day before my  husband's head explodes
2) Golf
3) Long drives (severe motion sickness)
4) Helicopter tours (severe motion sickness)
5) Cheesy shows (e.g. Old Lahaina Luau was okay, but the watery drinks and cattle lines were a bit much for me)
6) Shop
7) Fine dining (with an occasional exception)

So while I like the thought of exploring another island for our second week, I'm not sure if Kauai is going to be the right island for us.  We stayed in Wailea one year, and it was too sleepy for us.  

I have a few months to figure out some alternatives, including trying to get a direct exchange using WKORV or WPROV for maybe a Marriott or Hilton, so I'm hoping to get some advice as to what people would recommend.  

While we enjoyed BI, it was a LOT of driving and that isn't my favorite thing to do.  I get really motion sick and it seems that everything on BI is really far away from each other.  We really enjoy having shuttles available so that we can both enjoy dinner and drinks.  So I think that may be out.

So I'm actually wondering if Oahu might be the best option. We really enjoyed Pearl Harbor, but we could certainly do that again and really enjoy it (because we won't be rushed to catch a plane).  It has plenty to do, along with several things I'd like to do (e.g. hike Diamond Head), so that's the front runner right now.  The biggest downside is that a lot of the great resorts are in Waikiki, which means a lot of traffic. 

Advice from people who've spent more time on all 3 islands would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 4, 2015)

*Definitely NOT Princeville*

I'm not a person who requires a lot of stimulation -- and I like hanging out at the resort. But Princeville was a bit too chill even for me. You have to drive EVERYWHERE, nothing is walking distance and no shuttles that I am aware of.

I loved Ko-Olina -- and especially now that they have a shuttle to take you to <and more importantly> bring you home after a fun night at nearby restaurants. However, the drive to Waikiki can be difficult if you get caught in traffic.

I am one of the relatively few people who love downtown Honolulu and Waikiki, so I would suggest Hilton Hawaiian Village if you have a way to exchange into that location.

I have been happy to stay at several lower tier timeshares in Waikiki -- and that might work for you, especially if you will be leaving the resort frequently for day trips and activities. Just depends on whether you require Westin quality rooms.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2015)

We've been to all the islands.  Since you like to stay busy and like tourist activities, I think you'd like Oahu - but probably Waikiki, rather than KoOlina - KoOlina also requires a lot of driving to reach other places.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2015)

I agree with the others that Oahu seems a better fit. I think you would have
Plenty to do on Kauai and it's a small island so drives aren't that long but the
Pace of Oahu seems a better fit.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions.  

I think I'll try to nab a week at Westin Ka'anapali and then direct exchange it for something on Oahu.  HHV would be ideal, but I'd definitely consider Ko'olina.  

B2Bailey, what are some of the smaller timeshares you've stayed at in Waikiki?  I don't need upscale, but I definitely need something with a nice pool, close to the ocean (preferably with a view) and clean!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 4, 2015)

Definitely NOT Princeville. I was really disappointed with the all day drive out there. But if I was staying there, I would do a kayaking trip in the water canals of the rice patties and spend a long afternoon at that hippie town made famous in the Beatles song (ok, HELP me with the song's name).

The layout of Kauai is like an open horseshoe with Princeville at one end and the Waimea canyon on the other end. The airport is at the bottom of the horseshoe. 

We stayed at the Lawai Beach Resort ... great location and nice place. It was 15-20 minutes from the airport and 45+ minutes to the Waimea Canyon ... not to be missed! Costco is between the airport and Lawai Beach Resort.

I agree about the size of the BIG Island (Hawaii) - way to much driving, but loved walking and seeing the lava flows into the ocean .... back in March 1991.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2015)

Linda - you need to go back to Kauai and refresh your memory!  

The rice paddies are taro patches - "fluming da ditch" (floating on inner tubes in the canals.)

The Beatles song is a Peter Paul and Mary song - Puff the Magic Dragon (lived by the sea, and frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called *Hanalei*.)  It is pronounced "Hana - LAY," but in the song they say, "Hana-LEE," to make it rhyme with sea.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 4, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Linda - you need to go back to Kauai and refresh your memory!
> 
> The rice paddies are taro patches - "fluming da ditch" (floating on inner tubes in the canals.)
> 
> The Beatles song is a Peter Paul and Mary song - Puff the Magic Dragon (lived by the sea, and frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called *Hanalei*.)  It is pronounced "Hana - LAY," but in the song they say, "Hana-LEE," to make it rhyme with sea.



Actually, I could have cared less as to what I did that week. I invited my siblings and they planned the trip & brought the food & drink. I never opened a tour book or read "things to do". Didn't drive as they rented the vehicle. I even nabbed a free ride back to the airport a couple of days after they all left. I think they even picked up the cost of my tee shirts. It was a great 10 day vacation ...as I exchanged for the 3 units we stayed in.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 4, 2015)

I would prefer to go to an island I haven't been to. All the Hawaiian islands are great in their own way. Even if in the end I preferred another island, I'd still want to visit each one at least once. Only I can truly decide whether I liked it or not. They are all in paradise anyhow.

There are touristy things to do on Kauai too. You can do a dinner cruise of the Napali coast on Captain Andy's. There are kayak rides in various locations. Hiking in the Waimea Canyon is spectacular. The hike at Ke'e beach is strenuous but very beautiful. You can do ATV tours and horseback riding and ziplining. 

The first time on Kauai, we used the Kauai Revealed book and went to several beaches that were relatively unspoiled. I found the Kauai book to be the best one of the whole series.

I like both the Princeville and Poipu areas for different reasons. Princeville has a lot of hidden beaches nearby. The resort is nice, though quiet. The long drives are only if you want to go to Waimea or Poipu.

Poipu is closer to the airport, Costco, and Waimea Canyon,, though it is still maybe an hour+ drive to get to Waimea. I stayed at the Marriott Waiohai there, and enjoyed it. I did get my new flip-flops stolen almost right under my nose, though. The only place on Hawaii that I've had anything like that happen. I was in the water with my family, close to the beach. A group of local surfers came out near our things. I didn't see anything strange, but when I got out, my flip-flops were gone! The area near the Waiohai is a popular surfing destination.

I don't know if there are any shows you can go to. That is not something we do on any of the islands. They have world famous Puka dogs in Poipu, as an alternative to fine dining! We generally just buy supplies at Costco and mostly eat sandwiches for lunch at whatever destination we've chosen and cook something easy on the grill for dinner at the resort. We are sually too tired to drive anywhere as we like to be pretty active during the day. We rarely go into the resort pools.

For me the choice between Poipu and Princeville would be made by which location is easier for me to exchange into on a given trip. We actually alternate between the two when we go to Kauai.

A typical Hawaii trip for us is to go to Maui for a couple of weeks and spend a week on one of the other islands either before or after Maui. We rotate the other islands, and only dislike the Waikiki area. I haven't tried staying elsewhere on Oahu and still need to try KoOlina or some area away from the traffic. The last time it took almost an hour to get from the airport to the Westin Moana Surfrider, even though it is a relatively short distance. I'd go to Miami Beach before going to Waikiki again. I do need to give Oahu another chance, though.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 4, 2015)

*This is one of the 2nd tier resorts in Waikiki that I like*

7.41/10
RCI Resort # 2605

Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club
Imperial Hawaii Resort
205 Lewers St.
Honolulu HI 96815
Phone
808-923-1827

= = = 
Not beachfront and No views to speak of but very close to beach and easy to use public transportation from this location.

Lots of TUG reviews.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 4, 2015)

*Another second tier resort in Waikiki*

7.40/10

Hawaiian Sun Holidays at The Waikiki Banyan
201 Ohua Avenue, Suite 403
Waikiki HI 96815
Phone
808-922-0531


This one offers free parking to timeshare guests and it is an 'easy in/easy out' location for visiting other parts of the island. Just across the street from Marriott on the canal side and there is a Hilton across the street. Feels more like a residential neighborhood and in fact there are many year-round residents in the buildings.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 4, 2015)

*A perfect week in Waikiki*

1. Arrival. Walk the length of Waikiki beach and stop at Dukes for a drink. If it is Friday night, watch the Hilton Hawaiian Village fireworks.

2. Get up early for hike to top of Diamond Head. Go early to see sunrise. Walk the city side of Waikiki main street. Brunch on the Beach somewhere.

3. Drive to North Shore and visit little towns, drive along Hwy 83, lunch at Turtle Bay resort. Visit a Botanical Garden if you like that kind of thing.

4. Visit Pearl Harbor; drive over to see Ko-Olina area so you will know if you would like to stay there someday. Have dinner at the MonkeyPod. (Just be sure to leave Pearl Harbor before 4 so you don't get caught in traffic.)

5. Chill during the day and do a Sunset Dinner Cruise.

6. Drive around the East Side of Island to Kaneohe Bay side for lunch and find snorkeling beaches if that's your thing.

7. Can you believe it's already time to go home? There might be time for a catamaran ride off of Waikiki Beach before you go.

Mixed in with the above, eat and drink whenever and whatever strikes your fancy. There are more restaurants and bars than you could visit in a month.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Understanding your limitations and that you don't get to the islands very often, you may want to go to Kauai if you've never been there. It is a beautiful island and there are plenty of touristy things to do. I agree that the drive to and from Princeville is long (about 45 minutes from the airport) and the Grand Canyon of the Pacific is even further, but what an experience.

The good thing is there isn't a bad choice to be made. Fun to be had everywhere.

Mike


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 5, 2015)

From what OP has said, I would definitely suggest Oahu for the second island, and I would stay in Waikiki, not Ko Olina (even though we own there).


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 5, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Linda - you need to go back to Kauai and refresh your memory!
> 
> The rice paddies are taro patches - "fluming da ditch" (floating on inner tubes in the canals.)
> 
> The Beatles song is a Peter Paul and Mary song - Puff the Magic Dragon (lived by the sea, and frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called *Hanalei*.)  It is pronounced "Hana - LAY," but in the song they say, "Hana-LEE," to make it rhyme with sea.



The lyrics to "Puff" were written by Cornell student Lenny Lipton in 1959. One particularly melancholy evening, Lipton realized his childhood was gone forever, and after reading Ogden Nash's "The Tale Of Custard The Dragon" at the college's library, he ventured into nearby Ithaca to visit his friend and fellow student Lenny Edelstein. No one was home, however, so Lenny let himself in and used the typewriter to craft an ode to his carefree days. Edelstein's roommate Peter Yarrow -- the Peter in Peter, Paul, and Mary -- eventually found the poem and wrote music around it.

http://oldies.about.com/od/oldieshistory/a/oldiesmyths_2.htm

Puff lived in Honah Lee, not Hanalei.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Feb 6, 2015)

Given the time frame you are talking about I'm surprised no one has mentioned that Princeville is on the wet side of Kauai so it would be a very good chance of rain.

I to would say Waikiki. We are another couple who like Waikiki in addition to the other islands. It's touristy, crowded, .... but so much fun. We did 10 days at HHV last November and had plans to maybe drive the island again, or Pearl Harbor again, or hike diamond head again. I'm embarrassed to say we never did any of those things, just enjoyed the scene in Waikiki. Everyday we said we were going to walk to the Marriott at the north end of the beach to revisit the place that was our first trip to Hawaii. Never made it that far, we always seemed to get distracted by something along the way.

If you go, happy hour at the Shorebird bar at the Outrigger reef, $4 Mai Tai's. 
Also Hawaiian music from 6p-10pm at the beach bar (food available) at the Mona. The setting is just perfect, right on the beach, under the Banyan tree.

Ian


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 6, 2015)

Ian, I like your style. When I described a  'perfect week' <Post #12> on Oahu -- I was NOT describing MY perfect week. Finding the perfect Happy Hour and/or Sunset is my idea of a good time. My husband and I enjoyed making lunch an all day affair.


----------



## rpw (Feb 6, 2015)

*Honey is that you?*

Funny, you sound just like our family.  

If you are already on Maui, I'd make the second island Oahu.  Tons of stuff to do.  There are a number of resorts that are not IN Honolulu/Waikiki.  You don't HAVE to stay in the middle of the city.

Yes, at certain times of the day the traffic is HORRIBLE, but again, stay away from the big city and traffic generally isn't too bad.

Kauai is FAR to sleepy for me.  Maybe someday, but I'm not the hiking type.  Staring into a canyon gets old after a half hour or so.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 6, 2015)

We love Princeville on Kauai.  There is a great snorkeling beach near the Westin.  There is the Queen's Bath hike and swim in Princeville, too.  A lot of people hike the north shore.  

If you are only going a week, Kauai can be a great place to enjoy.  The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook by Doughty is excellent.  Definitely go on a dinner cruise.  There are also several snorkel cruises where you get to see the Napali coast from the boat.  

If you really don't want to drive 45 minutes from one end of the island to the other, you should stay south and not north.  

Waimea Canyon is beautiful and has some nice walks to enjoy.  It's a state park and very well maintained everywhere.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 6, 2015)

*Another Vote For Waikiki*

A couple of months ago, my better half and I visited Waikiki for five days during the Christmas season. We stayed at the Royal Hawaiian Hotel, otherwise known as "The Pink Palace". The Sheraton Waikiki is adjacent to the Royal Hawaiian and is also a wonderful property. I wrote a brief post about our stay on the "Hawaii" BB in December. 

I really think you'd enjoy it there. People will tell you the traffic is awful in Honolulu and that being in Honolulu is just like being in any big city. But Waikiki is an enclave all to itself. You don't really need to rent a car. You can take surfing or paddleboarding lessons right at the beach within easy walking distance from the hotel. You can go snorkeling with the sea turtles right off the beach. You can take a taxi to the foot of Diamond Head and climb to the top for some amazing views of Waikiki Beach and the entire hotel row.

Best of all, you've got a ton of choices of places to eat within easy walking distance as well as some of the touristy things to do like magic shows and walking tours. If you choose this destination, I highly recommend that you visit the Iolani Palace, the home of the last monarch of Hawaii before it was officially declared a U.S. territory late in the 19th century. You'll learn a lot about Hawaiian history, and--if you go on any Friday and are there at noontime--you will have the added treat of hearing the Royal Hawaiian Band, which was founded by King Kamehameha III in 1836 and has been in continuous service since then. They're fantastic!

Feel free to PM me if you want more ideas and information.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks so much for everyone's advice.  I'm going to see if I can get a direct exchange with an Oahu owner.  I think that's the right island for us.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2015)

HatTrick said:


> The lyrics to "Puff" were written by Cornell student Lenny Lipton in 1959. One particularly melancholy evening, Lipton realized his childhood was gone forever, and after reading Ogden Nash's "The Tale Of Custard The Dragon" at the college's library, he ventured into nearby Ithaca to visit his friend and fellow student Lenny Edelstein. No one was home, however, so Lenny let himself in and used the typewriter to craft an ode to his carefree days. Edelstein's roommate Peter Yarrow -- the Peter in Peter, Paul, and Mary -- eventually found the poem and wrote music around it.
> 
> http://oldies.about.com/od/oldieshistory/a/oldiesmyths_2.htm
> 
> Puff lived in Honah Lee, not Hanalei.



That is so funny, because if you go on any kind of tour on Kauai, they tell you the song is about there Hanalei!  Obviously not...


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 8, 2015)

HatTrick said:


> Puff lived in Honah Lee, not Hanalei.



It is true that Honah Lee is the way it is written in the song's lyrics for phonetic reasons, but isn't it true that they are really referring to Hanalei?  I don't think there is a place named Honah Lee.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> It is true that Honah Lee is the way it is written in the song's lyrics for phonetic reasons, but isn't it true that they are really referring to Hanalei?  I don't think there is a place named Honah Lee.



Did you read the article at the link posted above?


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 15, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Did you read the article at the link posted above?



Yes, and all I saw was a debunking that the song was about marijuana.  I don't know why that is inconsistent with Honah Lee actually being Hanalei.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Feb 15, 2015)

^^^well, I'm gonna pretend I didn't read that, because I want to continue thinking that Puff the Magic Dragon is, in fact, in Hanalei.


----------

